

Is the Eurovision song contest rigged? An investigation using simple data visualisation. - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2008/05/26/is-the-eurovision-song-contest-rigged/
A simple visualisation technique is used to investigate allegations of bloc voting in the Eurovision song contest.
======
jan_g
Rigged ? I don't think that anyone is meddling with tele-voting. However, it
is true that some people vote accordingly to nationality more than to song
quality. The principle is the same as in politics, where people are more
likely to support someone from their state, regardless of his/hers views.
Nothing new here, move on.

And, if I understand eurovision voting correctly, at least top 5 songs need
many more points than just those of neighbouring countries.

------
jsmcgd
I'm sad to see the Eurovision song contest mentioned here, not because I don't
think this post has a place on HN because now our terrible secret has been
revealed.

~~~
petercooper
I'm glad actually. I've always thought a US-based "States Song Contest" would
be really cool. 50 states, do it just like the Eurovision. I'm sure Simon
Cowell could rig it up and make millions on the idea.

------
aquarin
There are lot of immigrants from Balkans in Germany, France, Spain, UK, etc.
and they vote for the countries of they origin.

------
baltoo
Or countries close to each other simply have more in common with each other
culturally. This would result in something looking like "bloc voting" as well.

Does anyone even think it's possible to determine a songs "rating"
objectively?

------
mark_ellul
No, its definately rigged, and I doubt the votes are taken from the user
sms... Because I have been watching Eurovision for about 10 years now, before
people voted at home... and which country votes for which has not changed...

It was news here in Spain that Franco (the dictator) bribed another country to
vote for spain's entry one year... which happen to be the year that Cliff
Richard almost won...

So basically the way I see it as is political voting... which a music
competition tacked on...

------
herdrick
That map is almost good. If it showed the directions of its edges it'd be
great.

This post makes me happy. For one thing, it's the best possible post to bring
out the news.YC euros.

------
axod
It's blatently obvious that it's not about songs. It's just about which
countries like other countries. Particularly all the Eastern countries vote
for each other.

Most of the votes could be and were predicted by Terry Wogan.

The best reason to keep the Eurovision though is as a stark warning to what
would happen if the UK integrates any further with Europe.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Of course, it's not only about the songs. That would be a gross
simplification.

However, it's also a gross simplification to say it's just about which
countries like other countries.

For example: I'm writing this from Norway, which finished (they tell me) the
best of all Western European countries. Now, Terry Wogan would argue that this
is because of "Scandinavian Bloc" voting, but the fact of the matter is that
you could remove the points given to Norway by Sweden, Denmark, Finland and
Iceland, and give them to England, and Norway would still be far ahead of
England in terms of points.

In fact, England is a great example of how Wogan's theory breaks down-- of 43
countries voting, only 2 chose England's song to be in the top 10 of 25
options. _Every single country involved_ liked some one or more Eastern
European song better than England's, _independent of geographical location or
political alliance._

So, let's not pretend it's _all_ political-- some of it actually appears to
relate to the music.

~~~
axod
What? That's just it... It is political - No one in Europe likes the UK.
That's why we loose every time.

If we had a time machine, and took the winning Russian entry, and entered it
as the UK song, I completely believe we would still have come last.

Personally, I'd say some of the blame lies with our pro-bush politics and
stance on Iraq.

Eurovision has just ended up as a farce. The west put in all the money, and
the east all vote for each other, and win.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Huh? Norway has had a long love-affair with the UK-- many older Norwegians
served in the UK armed forces in the war.

Honestly: my nine-year-old daughter voted for Latvia (the Pirates), and
described the UK entry as "the worst", even though her grandparents live in
the UK, and she has absolutely no relationship to Latvia whatsoever.

------
albertcardona
Sounds like a problem for the Stephen D Levitt -like people of our world.

